# Man eaten by piranha.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, Man eaten by piranha. This is really surprising in this day and age.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...dies-jumping-into-piranha-infested-river.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

> The 18-year-old man was drunk when he jumped out of a canoe in the Bolivian town of Rosario del Yata, 400 miles (640 kilometres) north of the capital of La Paz, police official Daniel Cayaya said.


Darwin award?


----------

